# Running Movieloader on a Pogoplug?



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a few S2 DTivos that I am thinking about moving from 6.2a to 6.4a because of the issues with the locals. Losing MRV is a bit of a blow, but I am thinking of using Movieloader with 4.2a as suggested by others here. Currently the only dedicated server I have on my home network is a Pogoplug Pro running Archlinux. I use this to extract files from my DTivos as they start getting full using mfs_ftp.

Does anyone know if movieloader can be run on a pogoplug or some other low power embedded type of server? I am not crazy about installing a full computer/server on my home network just to enable movieloader if possible...


----------



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

OK no takers 

I'm thinking I will try this since movieloader is written in Java, there is a chance I can get it to work. Maybe I can ask a different question. Is there a way to test if movieloader is really working if I don't have a 6.4a box? Or is the only way to test it out is to upgrade my unit?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know what a pogoplug is, but I do know you can find an old, low-spec laptop pretty cheap on craigslist, ebay, or even a garage sale. a few adjustments to power profiles, and it will run with the lid closed and the screen off. The laptop I'm posting this from right now, is using 15 watts, with the display on, and the processor basically idling.

I know it's not the answer to the question you asked, but it is another way you could go. Good luck.


----------



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks CrashHD, I did follow your suggestion and bought a netbook for this purpose... got it really cheap and it will run with the lid closed so low power draw.. thanks!


----------

